#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Армении

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друзья я очень рад что в Армении есть наши дхармические Братья! http://buddhism.am/index.html

----------


## Zom

Гранд и Арти =)
Хорошие ребята =)

----------


## Топпер

Молодцы ребята! Не сидят без дела.

----------

